# Ghrp-6 Injection



## JonP (Mar 7, 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]From everything I have heard this is injected sub-q. All I have right now are 23G 1.5in pins so...

1) Could I inject IM to get the same results
or 
2) Could I just go about .5in in for a sub-q injection?[/FONT]*


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 7, 2012)

IM is fine.. most just do it sub q because it's effective and less invasive. But IM is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Imosted (Mar 7, 2012)

Both can be used but Sub is easier when you need to poke yourself 3 times a day,lol


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 7, 2012)

Imosted said:


> Both can be used but Sub is easier when you need to poke yourself 3 times a day,lol



Exactly!

Get some slin pins though, much nicer.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 7, 2012)

Im justvgets in the blood stream faster.


----------

